
Rat: Compose shell commands to build interactive terminal applications - agumonkey
https://github.com/ericfreese/rat
======
akkartik
I'm trying the example from the Readme, but running:

    
    
      $ rat --mode files --cmd 'ls -al'
    

..doesn't actually seem to be reading my .ratrc file. The command behaves the
same whether I have a .ratrc or not. Is anybody else able to hit enter to
preview a file? I'm on a Mac.

~~~
lambda_tango
Also on a Mac. File preview works when .ratrc is present, otherwise just a
file list and selector. Are you sure it's at ~/.config/rat/.ratrc ?

~~~
vthriller
If it is in $XDG_CONFIG_HOME, why name the _file_ with a leading dot? To me,
that's a bit confusing.

~~~
akkartik
I fixed it last night:
[https://github.com/ericfreese/rat/commit/73e4b90465](https://github.com/ericfreese/rat/commit/73e4b90465)

------
catern
Interesting framework. I like the fairly declarative style. The approach to
writing terminal applications which interact with shell utilities seems a lot
like certain Emacs applications, such as dired.

~~~
xiaq
I am intrigued by your comparison. Does Emacs also provide a declarative UI
framework, or do you have to work with controls yourself (like gtk or qt)?

~~~
catern
Emacs Lisp is not a declarative language, of course, but this kind of
declarative logic - regular expressions which parse shell command output and
apply hidden text properties or keybindings - is common in Emacs. dired does
it, as does magit, and all modes based on comint, as well as just normal M-x
compile.

~~~
JetSpiegel
For (neo)vim there's (denite) unite, which based on Helm.

~~~
catern
Helm/unite/denite are not the same thing as what I am talking about.

------
gfunk911
I think I'm in love. Wrote a tiny k8s UI to do frequent tasks in 10 minutes,
including learning curve.

------
frandroid
And here I thought this would be about a rat issuing shell commands.

[http://l7.alamy.com/zooms/67715421b1524d9eba22ebc217d99967/f...](http://l7.alamy.com/zooms/67715421b1524d9eba22ebc217d99967/female-
berkshire-rat-rattus-norvegicus-on-computer-keyboard-bd3n3p.jpg)

